# Multi-Room Setup, Need Advice



## lv2pitch (May 3, 2012)

I have a construction thread and an equipment thread, but I need some important advice on working with my installer for getting the results I want. I think he is a reliable installer, but I want to know I am asking the right questions and prepared for any issues.

I am trying to serve video to three rooms (theater, master bedroom, and living room). The theater room needs to be able to use all the sources independently and the other two rooms I am a little more flexible if there have to compromises on independent sources. I am using two Yamaha A820 receivers. The first will serve the theater and audio in the kitchen and porches. The second will serve the bedroom and living room.

In the theater I will have an Oppo BluRay player, and Xbox, and a Popcorn Hour A300 and have access to one of our two DirecTV HDDvrs. The theater will be 7.1 when Zone 2 is inactive and 5.1 when Zone 2 is in use. That should be a rare occassion. I would also like the remote to control a simple sconce lighting system in the theater room with some basic scene functions.

For the other rooms they will be sharing another Popcorn Hour and also have access to our DirecTV receivers. Both rooms have flat screen HD tv's.

We will be using iRule to control the system.

I can provide more details if need be, but those are the basics.

So, my questions are:

1) what kind of matrix switch is required, if any?

2) I want the electrician ( the whole home is new construction) and the installer to be on the same page, any advice on what I should make sure they discuss?

3) Is iRule a good choice for this environment. My wife and I both have iPhones and iPads, so it seemed like a good choice from what I read.

4) please let me know if anything I am thinking in impractical or poorly conceived.

Thanks so much in advance, this is stressful and I want to get things right the first time.


----------



## lv2pitch (May 3, 2012)

*****crickets********


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, the only one I can address is number 2... and only as a small tip. The electrician is going to balk at doing anything above and beyond code. i.e. he probably will try and dissuade you from putting in as many outlets as you would like, or in your more unique circumstance, need. Just strong arm him into putting in every single one you pout about, because you _will_ appreciate having done it in the future. Sorry for my measly 2¢ that you surely already knew. Good luck! Which is your build thread?


----------



## lv2pitch (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the 2 cents, all help and advice is appreciated. My build thread is the Batcave Mancave thread.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I can provide a little feeback as well - I agree with the point above. Make sure to get as many outlets as you want. If you have an area where you are putting all your gear, have him wire up at least 3 dedicated outlets there. 

I know raZorTT has used iRule extensively for his room and really likes it. It is what I am planning on using for my room as well, but I have just done a smidge of research on it - enought to know that you need a Global Cache unit to do the network communicating.


----------

